# "Legendary" games or franchises you have not played.



## FAST6191 (Mar 28, 2011)

As the topic title says- earlier this morning was the usual couple of times a year scan the top games for a system/all time lists to see if there is something I felt like playing (either replaying or had missed out on) and despite having done this several times now there are still loads of games so I thought some discussion on the supposedly legendary games or franchises you have not played for whatever reason would be good here.
Feel free also to include games you started and did not get far in or indeed games you picked up several years after the fact as it were. If you want you can include games you were only 5 years old at the time of release but that is perhaps not as relevant- some arcade classics aside (even if it was just a flash based knockoff it is damn near mandatory to have played most of the early arcade games).

If you want to make a list do so, make a list with justifications do so and if you simple want to pull someone up on something (try and keep it civil) do so and equally many of these games are standards for their genre so if you have a suggestion for another title to play do that as well.

Me- countless amounts of free time then and to this day, no internal "only newest games" mindset, at least I hope no "it is popular and therefore I can not be seen to be playing it" mindset, a high end computer, emulation ("real hardware" means little to me- I have a CRT monitor if necessary and third party pads were the order of the day) and ability/desire to mod consoles myself (as well as warranties just being a bit of paper they stuff in like adverts) if not along with everything that compliments such a skillset realistically means I can not justifiably say "I did not get the chance to play this" but that is me.
I am ignoring some of the more modern online "only" (token efforts at a campaign do not count) shooters (thinking stuff like arma), to some extents I am ignoring sequels (I have not played a tomb raider game aside from a quick spin on one of the DS ones in years for instance) and MMO type games for the most part as they have no real appeal these days for me- world of warcraft just feels like a poor if somewhat polished retread of 90s PC RPGS with some better co-op and maybe a slightly larger level.
Likewise I am willing to suffer quite a bit for a game (thinking control, camera and the like as well as "bad" games") despite the option to play just about anything (similar logic to watching "bad" films).


I sense most of this is going to be a SNES, wii and PS2/PS3 list despite having emulation or access to them during and at present. 
No order at all for this one.


Pretty much all SNES titles that did not appear on the megadrive/genesis. This despite emulation being the main reason I started down learning how computers work.
God of War- I have not consciously even seen it run in a shop.
Metal gear solid- I can not stand football games yet I can sit there when they are played. Not so for metal gear solid.
Final Fantasy X and the main series beyond aside from a quick spin of FF12 and maybe an hour of FF13. I had not really played any final fantasy games until the late PS1 era either.
Forza and gran turismo- I like car racing games for some reason but these bored me silly.
Kingdom hearts- it joins the ranks of things that induce narcolepsy in me.
Fable- can not get into them.
Anachronox- about the only thing I am ashamed to have on this list.
Ultima- if there was going to be a second thing I am ashamed about it would be this.
Viewtiful Joe- never played it.
Mount and blade
Demon’s Souls
The total war series beyond the first and expansion to it.
Most mario games- the first for the NES, mario 64, NSMB and mario sunshine (although I only finished that a month ago.... pianta village designers I can only offer kudos to through gritted teeth) are the only ones I can claim to have completed.
Most call of duty games.
Little big planet- I have spent more time playing incredible machine clones than I care to think about. Not this though.
Half life- knocked the second + expansions out over a weekend about a year and a half ago. Underwhelming to say the least. More amusingly I actually owned the first.
Shenmue 2- traded my RE4 title on the gamecube for the xbox version with a friend. Never played it.
Team fortress/counterstrike- the originals at least came out about the time I was interested in online PC games. Never played them.
Most Zelda games- I have played the GBA entries that were original games, zelda DX, wind waker and the N64 titles but none of the others (aside from the 30 seconds it took to use the twilight hack). The only one that really bugs me is that I have not played much of the oracles titles on the GBC.
Disgaea- even before standard JRPG fatigue hit (thankfully games like Resonance of fate and many of the other 360 JRPGs appeared) I did not play this.
Far Cry 1
The sims- many an hour did I play Bullfrog and maxis games but I could not stand this.
Sam and Max
Uncharted
Devil may cry- countless games of the genre and not this beyond about 20 minutes of the first.
We ? Katamari- I have played more esoteric/DMT trip type games than I care to think about but never this.
Killer 7
Mercenaries
Jak and daxter
Timesplitters
Any Mario RPG title (I know it probably falls under my mario list but I mention it anyway).
Fire Emblem- shining (force) is one of my favourite franchises.
BioShock- I liked system shock and the idea appeals but I never did it.
Most splinter cell games- I really like the ones I have played but for whatever reason I have not played anywhere near them all.
Silent hill- never got around to it.
F-zero- never played one and I like fast racing games.
Dragon age origins- got swept aside with all the other RPGs released last year and the year before and I never got around to it.
Shadow Of The Colossus and most team ico games and games like them- again never got around to it
Chrono trigger- hearing people harp on about it I played it for a few hours and promptly forgot everything about it. Were it a film it would join the still less than 10 films I have turned off before the end.

Enough of my list though (it could go on) so I will end with Saturn bomberman- I play megadrive or PCE bomberman to this day but it took me ages to sort this out (as in less than a year ago).


----------



## Nujui (Mar 28, 2011)

There would be too many to count, so I'll just say the one that comes to mind.

Persona 4.

Also Killer 7, even if I don't understand half of what that game means.


----------



## overlord00 (Mar 28, 2011)

fast.... an impressive list

personally;
i hadnt played the mass effect series up untill last week.

-the metroid series
-sam and max
-mother/earthbound

these are the few that come to mind... there are heaps though.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Mar 28, 2011)

God, there is way too many to count. Even if you narrowed it down to one system, I still couldn't list them all, or enough that it gives a good idea of what I played.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 28, 2011)

Mother, Pokemon, MGS and Boktai. Done.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 28, 2011)

Pretty much all the games on the 360 and PS3. I don't own either of them (my brother owns the PS3, but I don't live with him) So I haven't played that many games on them, unless I played them at a friend's house.
Most of the PS1 games. I got the PS1 when the PS3 was released.
Metal gear solid, I played one and didn't like it
God of War - I own it, but then got distracted by .hack
Lucas Art games, never got into them
Mother/Earthbound, I recently got my hands on that game and then got distracted by Super Mario Bro's 25th Anniversary and Cave Story >.< I need to stop getting distracted so easily!


----------



## arogance1 (Mar 28, 2011)

I have spent countless hours on playing Heroes of Might and Magic 2, and more recently 5.
Also, what about Civilziation style games? Age of Empires 3?

On the DS, try Monster Tale, or Radiant Historia, although my favourite game on this console will always be Contact


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 28, 2011)

Mother, Final Fantasy and Kingdom Hearts...


----------



## Goli (Mar 28, 2011)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Team fortress/counterstrike- the originals at least came out about the time I was interested in online PC games. Never played them.
> Most Zelda games- I have played the GBA entries that were original games, zelda DX, wind waker and the N64 titles but none of the others (aside from the 30 seconds it took to use the twilight hack). The only one that really bugs me is that I have not played much of the oracles titles on the GBC.
> Disgaea- even before standard JRPG fatigue hit (thankfully games like Resonance of fate and many of the other 360 JRPGs appeared) I did not play this.
> [...]
> Fire Emblem- shining (force) is one of my favourite franchises.


Out of your list, these four apply to me too.
I never got what's so fun about TF2, I found it boring rather.
In Zelda games, I've only been able to finish the ones that use the Wind Waker art style and Twilight Princess, even though I've started all other at some point, I always lose interest.
Disgaea, I actually finished the second one and when I did I realised the game (and most other NIS games) was very shallow, and now I find myself wondering why people like it so much.
Fire Emblem, I usually quit because someone dies and my gaming OCD prevents me from having a character die >=(.
And now for some of my own...
Most SNES Squaresoft RPGs that don't have "Final Fantasy" in the title (SaGa 2, 3, Treasure Hunter G, Live A Live et al), I've started many of them numerous times ut some other thing (be it a game or life itself) makes me put them on hold and then never play them again.
Front Mission series, I've only played the first and third one and while I liked them the same thing that happens above happens here. Once I finish the PSN version of Parasite Eve I'm hoping to download and beat Front Mission III though.
Romancing SaGa (PS2). Back when it came out I think I got the ONE copy that was in my country. I literally asked for it in every game shop I could and only found it in one. Once I got it I found myself feeling over and underwhelmed. Overwhelmed by all of the game's mechanics and multiple storylines and underwhelmed because it wasn't what I thought it was. In the end I traded it in and bought a bunch of other games (I think at that time I bought Xenosaga III, Grandia III and Suikoden V, out of those three I only finished the first one, but someday just like Romancing SaGa...), however I find myself wanting to give it another chance. Too bad I no longer own a PS2, and I doubt I could get it running at full speed ):.
There's probably a lot more but I can't remember them all right now, know that most are RPGs though!


----------



## naglaro00 (Mar 28, 2011)

Team Fortress 2 (only tried the demo)
Castlevania
Metroid (especially the ones with twisty windy dungeons)
Ultima
God of War
Devil May Cry
Half-Life 2 
Little Big Planet (tried the demo for 2, meh)
Suikoden (I have it on PSN though)


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 28, 2011)

Mother
Fire Emble
Metal Gear Solid
F-Zero
and Chrono Trigger

Just some that I can tell from reading above users lol...


----------



## Windaga (Mar 28, 2011)

I think the only "big" franchises that I haven't played would be Final Fantasy (the main 1-9 titles) and We ♥ Katamari. I've played Call of Duty and a few others before, but I don't like them, nor have I really played them for more than an hour.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 28, 2011)

What a great idea for a thread!

Here's my (apparently huge) list:

_Boktai_ - While it's a fun and novelty game I never was good at stealth(y) games. I own both Boktai 1 and 2, though.

_Call of Duty_ - I don't really like shooters and the more realistic they get, in terms of setting, the less.

_Chrono Trigger_ - Got pretty far on the DS version but somehow lost interest after a while. Although I plan to finish it one day.

_Day of the Tentacle_ - I own it but never actually got around to play it properly.

_Disgaea_ - I'm not really into SRPGs and this seems a fairly complicated one.

_Dragon Quest_ - Only ever played and finished IX, but loved that one.

_Final Fantasy_ - Never finished any of them (not even VII) because I always lost interest after some time.

_Fire Emblem_ - Tried the GBA ones but never could get the hang of it.

_God of War_ - Played the PSP ones, but never finished any of them because I got bored.

_Katamari_ - Although I really dig the game's design and art direction I never could get the hang of the controls (especially not on the PSP one, which I bought).

_Killer 7_ - Somehow I didn't finish this either, even though I still own it.

_Kingdom Hearts_ - Tried to play the GBA, DS and PSP one but didn't really like it. The card fighting on the GBA was especially boring, imo.

_Mario RPGs_ - Never finished any of them, despite starting some.

_Metal Gear Solid_ - Not really my type of game.

_Metal Slug_ - I played some of them on MAME but never finished any, too hard for me.

_Mother_ - Started to play all of them, but never finished any.

_Pokémon_ - Never finished any of them, even though I actually bought some.

_Resident Evil_ - Never could get a hang of the awkward controls of the earlier games. I own the GC remake of RE, RE 0, RE4 (for GC and Wii) and RE5 though.

_Secret of Mana_ - Just recently started playing it on my PSP but I'm not sure if I'll stick with it long enough to finish it, which is strange actually, as the original Seiken Densetsu (the GB one and it's GBA remake) are some of my favourite games.

_Shadow of the Colossus/Ico_ - Never got around to playing them because I never had a PS2.

_Shenmue_ - Since I never got a Dreamcast I haven't played neither this nor the sequel. Also, DCs are quite cheap now, but I don't know if I would want to start a trilogy of games of which only two were released.

_Silent Hill_ - Since I never had a PS1 or PS2, I just played a little of Origins on the PSP, but not longer than about 20-30 minutes.

_The Sims_ - Never played any of the many iterations.

_Ultima_ - Never played any of them.

_Viewtiful Joe_ - (Also) Never played it.

_Zelda_ - I didn't complete any of the Zelda games that weren't released on handhelds (namely: Wind Waker, Twilight Princess, Zelda 1, Zelda II, Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask) although I at least started playing most of them and own all of them except for Twilight Princess. The only handheld iterations I still haven't finished are the Oracle ones, which, despite buying both of them at launch, I just recently started. Also, Four Swords doesn't count. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/p]

There are probably more games I missed out on, but I think it's better to stop now.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 28, 2011)

"I have spent countless hours on playing Heroes of Might and Magic 2, and more recently 5."

Interesting. Heroes 2 (once expansions were installed at least) was by far my favourite of those I played (I really did like the ancient/original version of kings bounty mind and I accidentally ended up playing a clone that was also brilliant but they were different games to heroes), 3 I can take or leave and 4 was OK but felt unbalanced compared to 2 but I never went in for 5. Maybe I will.
On the main might and magic front I pretty much only put any time into VII (I think this game is probably what informs my opinion of world of warcraft the most) but I am told VIII was not brilliant/very different and having played the others on various emulators they were much the same and/or less refined.
The GBC version of warriors of might and magic aside I have no played any of the spinoffs either.

Age of Empires 3... not sure about this one. I might have played it but I do not really have any fond memories of it. The first two were fine LAN games and I played them loads with friends.

Oh yeah add parasite eve to that list. I doubt I could even tell you what they are about.

Fahrenheit/indigo prophecy should probably also feature but that time was the time of deus ex.

Also I was trying to remember it when I was looking up killer 7 but I also could not get along with XIII.


----------



## zuron7 (Mar 28, 2011)

Every single RPG with the exception of pokemon and zelda.
I just seem to hate RPG's.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 28, 2011)

zuron7 said:
			
		

> Every single RPG with the exception of pokemon and zelda.
> I just seem to hate RPG's.


Except Zelda games are not RPGs. They're action/adventure.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 28, 2011)

•Metal Gear Solid. I tried but I just can't.
•System Shock 2. Didn't really like it. And I'm not a fan of FPS/RPG cross.
•Fallout 3. Same as above.
•Half Life 2. My PC can't run it. Yes. My PC can't run it ;_;
•Mother titles. Never felt like playing them.
•Uncharted. I don't like it how it plays.
•Gears of War. Same as above.
•Devil May Cry titles. Don't have the systems. Will eventually.
•Silent Hill. Never had a chance.
•F-Zero. Didn't know about it until a while ago (didn't feel like investigating about Captain Falcon from SSB either). I actually love how F-Zero GX plays. Might get a Wii and try it out some day after I get the better systems (no, not PS3/360).
•Persona titles. Never had a chance. 
•Little Big Planet. I don't have a PS3. It doesn't catch my eye anyway.
•Bioshock titles. I played Bioshock 2 for a short time and liked it. Might play it when I get a better PC.
•Fire Emblem titles. I *hate* TRPGs
•Chrono Trigger/Dragon Quest titles. I really don't know, I can't play this games for a long time. It may be the Dragon Ball art style outside of DB but I just can't get past the first quarter of the game.
•F.E.A.R.. Never had a chance.

And many many more, kinda got bored of thinking.


----------



## Forstride (Mar 28, 2011)

Final Fantasy (I don't like RPGs really)
Earthbound (See above)
Kingdom Hearts (I don't find the Disney/FF combo interesting at all, and it doesn't seem appealing to me in any way)
Half-Life (Don't see what all the commotion is about.  That, and I never really gave it a try)
Chrono Trigger (Again, don't like RPGs)
*insert RPG game/series here*

That about covers it.  I'm open to any games besides RPGs really, so I've played a TON of games throughout my life, with friends suggesting me to play different games, etc...


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 28, 2011)

MGS
God of War...sorta. I've played GoW2, and hated how terrible it was and never touched it again.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 28, 2011)

People seem to be heading that way anyway (a tip of my hat to you all) but you can also add in critical darlings and things like that.

Add 
F.E.A.R to the list,
 Tribes as well,
neverwinter nights also,
nights too,
Heavy Rain (I am thinking but I may well have never played a PS3 exclusive),
Black & White I am also going to add but with the disclaimer that I had no idea how to play it- I wanted a nice big creature to go on a rampage with but never got that far),
the Battlefield series beyond Battlefield 2 on the original xbox (which I think my then housemate completed and I never bothered with after that),
if the lost and damned does not count as GTA4 then that too,
Machinarium,
fallout other than 3 (no expansions or New vegas,
condemned,
Dragon Quest (any aside from rocket slime)

Also for those struggling to recall names- from my browser history earlier today

http://www.empireonline.com/100greatestgames/ (not in list or broken list format- 100 links to click through)
http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/02/16/the-100-...of-all-time/10/
http://uk.top100.ign.com/2005/
http://uk.pc.ign.com/articles/772/772285p1.html
http://uk.gameboy.ign.com/articles/772/772284p1.html
http://uk.ps2.ign.com/articles/772/772296p1.html
http://uk.xbox.ign.com/articles/772/772315p1.html
http://uk.cube.ign.com/articles/772/772300p1.html
http://www.cdaccess.com/html/pc/150best.htm
http://blog.su-spectator.com/2009/02/ten-m...rly-cd-rom-era/
http://www.next-gen.biz/features/the-100-b...oday?page=0%2C1
http://www.computerandvideogames.com/16378...-ever-part-one/
http://www.thegamereviews.com/article-1233...re-You-Die.html
http://games.multimedia.cx/1001-video-game...before-you-die/
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/...pc_games_decade

Not saying these lists are any good but it does provide some things to look at.


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm going to get a lot of hate for this...

but the only MGS game I liked was Peacewalker. I couldn't stand the rest of them.

If you don't like conventional MGS games, try out Peacewalker. It's also fun to watch, FAST

For instance, here is a generic boss battle played under co-op http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceasWtS6DiY


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 28, 2011)

I never played any game of the Ace Attorney series, but I'm almost done with the first.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 28, 2011)

Goldeneye series, never was into FPS although I have played Doom and Wolfenstein.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 28, 2011)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Add
> ...
> fallout other than 3 (no expansions or New vegas,
> ...
> ...


Totally forgot about the Fallout series. I only ever played Fallout 3 (with Point Lookout and Broken Steel installed). I probably would've played the first two, but after buying the fallout collection I realized that they won't run on Win XP/7 and I didn't feel like buying them again from GOG. Well, to be honest, I'm not sure that they won't run, but I didn't get them to run. Any help is appreciated. As far as _New Vegas_ is concerned, I wanted to wait for a GotY-like edition including all DLCs and (hopefully) bugfixes.

Another series I forgot was _Baldur's Gate_. I bought the first two for PC but never finished the first and didn't even install/play the second one. Since I still own them I plan on giving them another try after I'm finished with Oblivion and Torchlight.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah I find it somewhat amusing that I am now applying my wait for the bugfixes/GOTY/gold version or expansion packs I used to use for the PC to consoles as well. It has a knock-on effect to that list as well as I forget about things.

As for old games I rarely bother with trying to install them (still http://www.nma-fallout.com/article.php?id=1593 was what I had linked from somewhere if you want to try) instead just going straight for dosbox, emulation (much like some of the MS office stuff working better in open/libre office WINE tends to do a fair job with some older games vs windows of the time) or a VM of some form. It does tend to remind me of http://xkcd.com/676/ but I guess otherwise I have a similar machine sitting there doing little other than allow me to collect hundreds of tabs and sit on IRC.

As for Bauldur's gate aside from the dark alliance games (got to love co-op games like that even if my mice and controllers do not) I think I missed out as well. Had the option but was busy doing other things.

@Linkiboy I admit that video did get me curious, time and bandwidth allowing I might give it a spin.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 29, 2011)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Yeah I find it somewhat amusing that I am now applying my wait for the bugfixes/GOTY/gold version or expansion packs I used to use for the PC to consoles as well. It has a knock-on effect to that list as well as I forget about things.
> I initially wanted to wait for these editions after Fallout 3, because I played it for about 120 hours but still haven't got around to buying the GotY edition. I bought the second add-on disc, because Broken Steel was the DLC I was mainly interested in. Since I'm buying most of my games from shops in the UK (they are often a lot cheaper than shops in Germany) reselling them isn't as easy and trading in, despite the fact that I've never done that (and probably never will), isn't possible.
> What really got me thinking, though was the release of the Dragon Age Origins Ultimate Edition for less than 40 EUR after spending about 90 EUR on DAO and it's various DLCs (including Awakening). Another reason is that I'm not really a fan of digital distribution.
> 
> QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Mar 28 2011, 10:07 PM) As for old games I rarely bother with trying to install them (still http://www.nma-fallout.com/article.php?id=1593 was what I had linked from somewhere if you want to try) instead just going straight for dosbox, emulation (much like some of the MS office stuff working better in open/libre office WINE tends to do a fair job with some older games vs windows of the time) or a VM of some form. It does tend to remind me of http://xkcd.com/676/ but I guess otherwise I have a similar machine sitting there doing little other than allow me to collect hundreds of tabs and sit on IRC.


I tried to use a Windows 98 and a Windows 2000 VM for the Fallout games since the trilogy I bought contains the Windows versions, but I couldn't find any drivers for the sound card etc. in my MacBook. I may give Fallout a shot with Crossover Games which is based on WINE but tweaked for games. For Fallout 2 I may have to try running it in a VM (again), but this time using Windows XP and the installation instructions you linked. Although, I think I may have tried those before, but I can't remember.


----------



## machomuu (Mar 29, 2011)

Metroid - I just can't get into it, no matter how hard I try.

The Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess - I own it, but there's just something I don't like about this game that the there Zelda games don't have, and I don't know what it is.

Final Fantasy XII - a lot of people like this game, and I am a fan of FF, but I *HATE* XII, despite the fact that I own it.

There are more, but these are just off of the top of my head.


----------



## iggloovortex (Mar 29, 2011)

Devil May Cry
Darkstalkers (if it counts)
Uncharted
God of War (never beat 1 so i didnt play others)

thats all i can think of off the top of my head


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 29, 2011)

I've never played a Zelda or Mario game. I didn't grow up with Nintendo so I don't get that fuzzy warm nostalgic feeling that some gamers do when an old friend comes back with a new title, and just always found other games that interested me more. (edit: tell a lie, come to think of it I did play Yoshi's island. And it was good,)

Pokemon; I brought Silver, played it for a few hours but it just didn't grab me.

Guitar Hero; tried it at a friend's house, didn't see the appeal. It's fine as a quick pick up and play multiplayer but press the button at the right time in single player, kinda dull if you ask me. I wouldn't own it.


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 29, 2011)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> *stuff i didn't read*


HI! I HAVEN'T SEEN YOU IN A LONG TIME! I'm still wearing the avatar you made me!


----------



## VashTS (Mar 29, 2011)

GTA series.  I want to get into it but just can't.

Mario RPG games.  I started super paper mario, but never got back into it. even though i loved mario and luigi partners in time for ds.  

final fantasy.  i don't think i like RPGs but i kind of want to like them.  

zelda twilight princess.  i played up through wind waker, but now that i am older and work more, its harder to find time to invest in a new zelda. 

metroid prime.  I played through super metroid, but i don't think metroid works in 1st person, i've tried, just not for me though i hear its awesome. 

basically all ds games.  there are a lot of games for ds i want to play.  but i never find myself playing it.  i've tried dragon quest ix and i like the game play but its too much time to invest.  

dead rising. i enjoyed it but hard to keep going back to it. 

best game ive played in a long time is minecraft.  i keep going back and spending many hours playing.


----------



## MDFang (Mar 29, 2011)

Okay, here goes. I'll probably miss some, but this'll have to do for now.

Final Fantasy
Kingdom Hearts
Metroid series
Most of the Zelda series
Any NES, SNES, N64, PS3 or PSP game.
Most racing games.
Any shooter.

That, and much, much more.


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 29, 2011)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> HI! I HAVEN'T SEEN YOU IN A LONG TIME! I'm still wearing the avatar you made me!


Hi hi, lol I noticed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haven't seen it in a while so I suspect it is you who has been gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still on here every day, don't have much to say but usually lurking around offtopic somewhere.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Mar 31, 2011)

It's hard to think of a series, because I'm an open-minded gamer, and have played well over a thousand games in my lifetime, but if I had to think of one, it'd probably be the Mother series.

I tried a rom one time, but it wouldn't let me play. One day I'll get to it, but just never got around to it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 31, 2011)

Haven't really dug that much into Final Fantasy. I've gotten pretty far in IV and I'm playing the remake now and I'm also playing 13. I've played a bunch of the spin offs too.

I tried Dragon Quest but it's so fucking boring. It feels like the same formula since before it was even Dragon Quest. God...


----------



## Fudge (Mar 31, 2011)

Shenmue - I really want to play it
Metal Gear Solid - Never really got into it, although I want to try it again.
Mass Effect - Couldn't get into it
Shadow of the Colossus/Ico  - Don't have a PS2, but I want to play them
Viewtiful Joe - Want to play it
FF VII - Don't like turn based RPGs, ironic though as Chrono Trigger is one of my favorite games ever.
Earthbound - Enjoyed what I played of it, but really hard.


----------



## CCNaru (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol oh wow holy shit it's Psyfira!

Never played Xenogears, Zelda games, Metroid games.
2 Mario games and anything Xbox360 / PS3 / Wii.


----------



## DrOctapu (Mar 31, 2011)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> It's hard to think of a series, because I'm an open-minded gamer, and have played well over a thousand games in my lifetime, but if I had to think of one, it'd probably be the Mother series.
> 
> I tried a rom one time, but it wouldn't let me play. One day I'll get to it, but just never got around to it.


Start with Mother 3 or Mother 2. The first one is a terrible example of the latter. I just finished Earthbound a few days ago and I beat Mother 3 a while back. Awesome games.

I've also never finished a Zelda game. Probably going to make OoT the next game I play through, though.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 31, 2011)

*Some old "legendary", or well established Series in my own opinion:* (some of them may be listed above. I leave this part out of spoiler as this is the list onTopic)
Albert Odyssey
Atelier
Breath of Fire
Castlevania
Chocobo dungeon
Disgaea
Dragon Quest
Final Fantasy
Fire emblem
Front mission
Ganbare Goemon
Golden sun
Grandia
Katamari Damacy
Kirby
Langrisser
Legacy of kain/Sould reaver
Lunar & Lunar²
Metal Gear Solid
Metroid
Mother
Ogre Battle
Persona / Shin Megami Tensei
Prince of Persia
SaGa
Seiken Densetsu
Shining force/holy arc series
Silent Hill
Star Ocean
Suikoden & suikogaiden series
Tales of too many games
Tomb Raider
Valkyrie Profile
Wild Arms
Ys
Zelda



*NOTE : below content is OUTDATED, and not the best place to maintain such a list. Someday I'll relocate it and update it properly.*

I'll try to maintain a list of games I always wanted to play, like for the completed games list I have in my signature.

It's the games I want to play one day or another, not legendary games everyone should play. (I didn't list only "the legendary games" I don't want to play, but all the one I want to play one day).

Most of the games I already played are incomplete because I don't have enough time to complete before another one get released, or it was only a rented games from shop or friend and I couldn't finish it in time, so I'm jumping from games to games to try the new most waited one and I end never playing all of them fully. Though, there are some games which I'm playing straight from start to end, these are special games or series. it depends on my interest for the game and if a new one get released before I finish it 


*Note*: I don't have them all. It's just a list of games I would like to play one day.

*Computer*


Spoiler: Oldies



Alone in the dark
Another world : I have the new HD version on PC
Dragon's lair
Dune
Flashback
Some point and click games, like Sam & max, Gobliiins 2, Zak Mc kraken, Simon the Sorcerer 2





Spoiler: PC



Another World HD
Baldur's gate
Descent
Diablo 3
Fallout 1
Fallout 2
Fallout tactics
Fallout 3 (Play on PS3?)
Fallout Vegas (play on PS3?)
Half Life 2
Mech Warrior 3
Monkey Island 3
Portal
Prey
Ultima : all of them. I played only part of Ultima 1, underworld, 7 and 9
Vampire the Masquerade



*Nintendo*


Spoiler: NES



A boy and his blob
Crystalis
Final Fantasy 1, 2, 3
Battle of Olympus : Never finished because I couldn't jump to the other side of a hole ... damn those pixel precise jumps were horrible.
Metroid : Played it a little on emulators, it's hard
Mother : didn't have time to finish it, I went up to the desert but enemies were really hard. (maybe I played the AP version)
Rad Gravity
Solstice : good game, never finished





Spoiler: SNES



7th Saga
Actraiser 2
B.O.B : yeah, I don't want to play only RPG 
Bahamut Lagoon
Bishojou senshi Sailor Moon RPG : I played it almost at the end, but never completed it.
Breath of Fire 2
Chaos Seed
Dark Law
Demon's crest
Earthbound
Equinox
Emerald Dragon
Final Fantasy 4
Final Fantasy 5
Front mission 1
Front Mission - Gun Hazard
Harvest Moon : I think if there's only one to play from the series, this is the one?
Idea no hi : no english ?
J.R.R. Tolkien LOTR Book1 : I never finished it, very good game
Lennus 1 & 2 : also known as Paladin's quest
Live a Live
Lost viking
Ogre Battle : March of the black queen
Robotrek
Romancing SaGa 1, 2, 3 : Only 3 in English ?. 1st one has a remake on PS2.
Treasure Hunter G
Rudora no Hihou
Secret of Evermore : I always stopped playing it in the first forest.
Shadow run : Just curious to test it
Shin megami Tensei : Curious to see the main series from Persona spin-off
Sky Blazer
Soul Blazer : always wanted to play it, but got bored too quickly each times
Star Ocean : (played it only in Japanese, I want to play it again in English. I don't like the PSP remastered version)
Super Drakkhen
Super Metroid 3 : Metroid super zero mission 2.0
Super Metroid 3 : Metroid redesign
Tactics Ogre - Let Us Cling Together
Tales of Phantasia : I already completed it in Japanese, but I would like to play it again in english. Then I'll play narikiri on GBC.
Tengai Makyou zero - Far East of Eden Zero : Parody RPG. My cartridge is buggy with the batteries and loosing saves. 
Traverse : Starlight & prairies
Ushi to Tora
Violonist of Hamelin : Curious to test it.
Wonder Project
Young Merlin
Ys IV & V : I already completed Ys 3





Spoiler: N64



Castlevania 64 2
Mother 3 ... oh, wait, never released, but there were a playable demo 
Ogre Battle 64
Paper Mario
Shadow gate 64
Turok
Wonder Project J2





Spoiler: Game Cube



Baten Kaitos
Paper Mario ~ The Thousand Year Door
Pikmin 1 : I played it without memory card, I went up to the big area with the lake (not the underground, the next one). I'll replay it on Wii one day.
Pikmin 2 : I'll play it on Wii
Sky of Arcadia
Super Mario Sunshine
Tales of Symphonia
The legend of Zelda ~ Master's Quest : Maybe I'll play master's quest on 3DS instead.
The legend of Zelda ~ Wind Waker : I'm ready to beat Ganon, but I don't have 100% items and sub-missions so I didn't want to kill him yet 





Spoiler: Wii



Arc Rise Fantasia
Avatar: The Legend Of Aang :  for Diablo like games
Chocobo Dungeon
Dead Space - Extraction
Epic Mickey : bad camera, and can't go back to complete missed missions 
Harvest Moon ~ Tree of Tranquility
Kirby epic Yarn
No More Heroes 1
No More Heroes 2
One piece : Unlimited Cruise 2
Oopona
Pandora Tower
Phantom Brave : exists on PS2 too.
Pikmin 1, 2 : I played the first one on GC, but I didn't have a memory card, so I never completed it. I would like to play it again
Rune Factory
Rygar : Played a lot but not completed yet.
Silent Hill - Shattered memories : hard
Super Paper Mario : I wanted to collect more items before completing the game, but then I never completed it 
Super Mario Galaxy 2
Tale of Symphonia 2


WiiWare :
Toki tori
Final Fantasy IV-2
Final Fantasy CC - My life as a King
Beat trip series
Art style series
Cave Story





Spoiler: WiiU



Pikmin3 (bought it, didn't play it yet)
ZombiU (bought it, got bored and never completed it)
Xenoblade Chronicles X





Spoiler: Game Boy



Metroid II
Gargoyle's quest
SaGa 1, 2, 3 : (Final Fantasy Legend)
Star Ocean ~ Blue Sphere : no english patch ?
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon
Zelda Oracle of Seasons/Oracle of Time.





Spoiler: Game Boy Advance



Advanced war
Castlevania: Harmony of Dissonance : One of the few Castlevania I never completed. I'm at the last boss but couldn't kill him.
Golden Sun
Golden sun 2
Kingdom Hearts ~ Chain of memories : I played the first 6 worlds only.
Mario And Luigi ~ Superstar Saga
Mother 1+2 : play Mother 1+english patch only on GBA (I'll play Mother2 on Snes).
Mother 3
Sword of Mana : seiken densetsu 1 remake. I completed the GB one, but I want to play the new remake too.





Spoiler: DS



Alice in Wonderful world
Atelier Annie
Avalon code
A witch's tale
Black Sigil : Buggy ? too many enemies, too hard, can't be played even with Exp. cheats.
Blood of Bahamut : When there will be a translation.
Blue dragons
Castlevania : Order of Ecclesia : Last boss
Children of Mana
Chocobo Tales
Contact
Disgaea : Might be better on PS1 or PSP, bigger screen!
Dragon Quest 4, 5
Eco Creatures
Final Fantasy 3, 4
Final Fantasy Chocobo tales
Final Fantasy XII Revenant Wings
Final Fantasy 4 heroes of light
Final fantasy CC Echoes of time
Geometry Wars
Ghost Trick (completed on 2011-04-04, in 2 months)
Glory of Heracles (completed on 2012-08, in 2 years aha!)
Golden Sun 3 : Waiting to play 1 & 2 on gba first
Heroes of Mana
Izuna
Kingdom Hearts 358/2 day
Legendary Starfy : Too easy, and damn repetitive 
Lufia 1
Mario & Luigi : Bowser's inside
Mario & Luigi - Partner in time
Megaman ZX
Megaman ZX Advent
Metroid Prime Hunter : Last boss
Monster Tale (completed on 2011-06-04, in 3 days)
Moon
My world, My way
Nanashi No Game [The noname game]. Thanks Nagato for the English patch 
Ni no Kuni
9h, 9door, 9 persons
Okamiden
Radiant Historia
Rune Factory 1
Rune Factory 2
Scurge - Hive
Shin megami tensei : Devil Survivor
Shining Force Feather
Sigma Harmonics : no english patch 
Soma Bringer
Suikoden Terkreis
Tales of innocence
The world end with you
Time hollow
Tingle's rosy rupeeland
The legend of Zelda - Phantom hourglasses
The legend of Zelda - Spirit track
Valkyrie Profile - covenant of the plume
Wind of Nostalgia





Spoiler: 3DS



Rittai Picross 3D 2



*Sega*


Spoiler: Genesis



beyond oasis
Story of Thor
Soleil





Spoiler: Saturn



Dark Savior
Dragon Force
Panzer dragoon saga
Shining force 3
Shining the holy ark
Story of Thor 2





Spoiler: Dreamcast



Albert Odyssey : (or was it on Saturn ?)
Grandia 2
Panzer Dragoon
Shining series
Shenmue 1
Shenmue 2
Sky of Arcadia : I'll play the Game cube edition.



*Sony*


Spoiler: PSX



Alundra 2
Brave Fencer Musashi Den : never finished it, but I've reach the final stage. (the one on PS2 is not very good)
Breath of Fire 4
Chrono Cross : I went up to end of disc 1
Dark Cloud : I played it once, but I don't remember if I liked it or not (I think I didn't, or else I would have kept a copy).
Einhänder : I always wanted to complete it, because it's hard and challenging.
Fear Effect
Final Fantasy Tactics
Front mission 2
Front mission - alternative
Front mission 3
Heart of Darkness
Hoshigami
Jade Cocoon : well, I'm not in the Catch'em all ala pokemon, but I have the retail game, at least I should play it 
Koudelka
Legend of Dragoon
Loaded
Marle's kingdom 1 (Rhapsody)
Marle's Kingdom 2  (Little Princess+1) : Waiting for Little princess from Devil hacker's translation project.
ODD World 1 & 2
Persona 1, 2.1, 2.2
SaGa Frontier 1
Star Ocean 2 : Last stage. Lost interest because of other games to play. I'll finish it later.
Suikoden 2
Tail's Concerto
Tales of Destiny 1
Tales of Destiny 2 : The real destiny 2, the japanese one....
Tales of Eternia
Thousand Arms
Threads of Fate (dew Prism) : I played it, never finished
Vagrant Story : One of the game from my most wanted list - Currently playing (2016 March) ..... Very hard games !! Sometime I want to stop playing it. edit: Completed with cheats...
Valkyrie Profile  finally played it after 20 years !





Spoiler: PS2



.hack// series (first and GU series): There are too many x_x
Arc the Lad series : curious, never played yet
Ar tonelico ~ Melody of Elemia
Ar tonelico II ~ Melody of Metafalica
Atelier Iris ~Eternal Mana~ : I played it quite a lot, but still havent completed it. Episode 6
Atelier Iris 2 – The Azoth of Destiny : Episode 7. I didn't play it yet, waiting to complete episode 6 first.
Atelier Iris 3 – Grand Phantasm : episode 8. same as above
Atelier Judie ~The Alchemist of Gramnad~ : 4rth episode. 5th episode (atelier viorate2) never localized to english.
Baldur's Gate ~ Dark Alliance II
Breath of Fire IV
Breath of Fire V
Chaos Legion : never completed
Castlevania – Lament of innocence : One of the few Castlevania I still haven't completed.
Dawn of Mana : still waiting to complete it. I played a lot, but I don't like the battle style.  unfortunately, FFCC on wii use the same one 
Devil May Cry 3+ : I completed the first one. I played the 2, it was crappy story. The 3 was nice, the 4 was too hard to even kill the first boss x__x
Dirge of Cerberus : (FFVII spin-off)
Disgaea Heroe of darkness
Disgaea 2 – Cursed Memories
Dragon Quest 8
Final Fantasy X-2
Final Fantasy XII
Front Mission 4
Grandia 2
Katamari Damacy 2 – We Love Katamari
Kingdom Hearts Re: Chain of memories : Maybe I'll continue the one on GBA instead.
La Pucelle
Legacy of Kain – Blood Omen 2
Legacy of Kain – Defiance
Mana Khemia : Atelier episode 9
Mana Khemia 2 : Atelier episode 10
Odin Sphere
Persona 3
Persona 4 : I like it, but I stressed about the time limit, so I speed to the boss, but now I'm not powerful enough XD
Phantom Brave : I'll play the one on Wii
Prince of Persia ~ Warrior within
Prince of Persia ~ The two thrones
Psychonaute (almost at the end, but played at my friend's house)
Rogue Galaxy
Romancing SaGa ~ Minstrel Song
Rygar : I Played it on Wii too, still haven't completed it.
Shadow hearts series : Tried the beginning of each of the 3 games, I like the concept and story.
Silent Hill 4
Siren
Star Ocean 3: Almost at the end. I'm still playing it. Very hard, I think the battles are randomly hard and enemies strength is not progressive.
Suikoden 3 : Strange with the 3-scenario based thing. I don't know if I have to play them together or one after the each other.
Suikoden 4
Suikoden 5 : I played each of them only few hours (I need to complete previous games to have all 108 characters). I like suiko 5
Tales of Legendia
Tales of the Abyss
Tomb Raider Anniversary
Tomb Raider Legend
Valyrie Profile 2
Wild Arms 3 : I played it a lot, but my memory card bricked and I lost my savegame.
Xenosaga 1, 2, 3
Zone of the enders 1
Zone of the enders 2





Spoiler: PS3



3D dot game heroes (completed)
Afrika
Agarest ~ Generations of war
Alice: American McGee's
Alice: Madness Returns
Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel
Atelier Rorona : Atelier episode 11
Atelier Rorona 2 : Atelier episode 12 ?
Atelier Totori : Atelier episode 13 ?
Bioshock
Castlevania Lord of shadow (completed on 2012/08)
Catherine (completed on 2012/08)
Dead Space
Dungeon Hunter ~ Alliance
Eternal Sonata
Fall out 3
Folklore
Journey
Katamari Damacy
Little Big Planet : I'm just curious, but it's not the kind of game I want to play
Mass effect 1
Mass effect 2
Mass effect 3
Ni no kuni : Bought but never played yet
Prince of Persia : The cellshading one
Prince of Persia Trilogy
Resonance of Fate
Star Ocean 4 ~ first departure
Tomb raider underworld
Uncharted 1
Uncharted 2
Uncharted 3 Played on PS4 Uncharted trilogy - November/December 2015
Valkyria Chronicle

PSN:
Lara Croft and the guardian of light : (the diablo-like view)





Spoiler: PS4



Lara Croft and the temple of osiris
2015
Toren 
    The Witcher 3
Life is strange
    Axiom Verge
uncharted trilogy Completed December 2015.
    Beyond eyes
2016
Gravity rush
    fallout 4
    uncharted 4
    Witcher 3 : Blood and wine (Extension 2)
    The Technomancer
    Star ocean 5
    I am setsuna
    Adr1ft
    Abzu
    no man's sky
    tomb raider 2
    PSVR
    World of Final Fantasy
    Final Fantasy 15

    Gravity Rush 2
    Hell Blade
    Kingdom hearts 2.8
    the last guardian

2017
    Nier 2 : Automata
    dreams
    Mass Effect : Andromeda
    Persona 5
    Horizon : Zero Dawn
    Rime (??)
    Final Fantasy 7 remake
    Detroit : Become human
    Wild
    Vampyr (dont nod)
    Robinson (PS VR)
    Ni no kuni 2





Spoiler: PSP



Final Fantasy VII - Crisis Core
Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep : I'm at 1/3 of the story (completed 1 character), I need to complete that game.
Loco Roco 1
Loco Roco 2
Patapon
Parasite Eve 3 : I'm still at Chapter 1. I want to play it, but I don't have time.



*Other consoles*


Spoiler: Other



I would like to try :
Virtual boy : maybe it will be ported to 3DS
WonderSwan/color.





Sea of Stars (switch, hollidays 22)
Xenoblade Chronicles 3 (Sept 22)
Maybe Chrono Cross remake (Apr 22)




Spoiler: Edits



2011 04 07 : Ghost trick: Played for 2 months and completed it
2011 06 26 : Removed Earth seeker from the wish list. It's a boring game without story, only battles.
2011 08 04 : Removed Diablo III (DRM game).
2012 01 10 : removed Xenoblade and Little king Story on Wii (Completed).
2012 03 18 : Removed The Last Story on Wii (Completed).
2012 06 10 : Removed Kid Icarus Uprising (3DS) (Completed).
2012 07 11 : Removed Muramasa (Wii), Luigi's Mansion (GC), both completed.
2012 07 27 : Removed Starfox Adventure (completed)
2012 09 15 : Removed Castlevania Lords of shadow, Catherine, Glory of Heracles (completed)
2013 08 28 : updated the list to remove completed games.
2014 12 14 : removed completed games
2015 10 23 : removed completed games
2015 12 05 : removed Uncharted trilogy PS3/PS4
2016 04 17 : Removed games I completed since last update (Life is strange, Radiant Historia,  Xenoblade Chronicles X,  Toren, Scurge Hive)
2016 07 03 : Added new games to PS4 wishlist.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh yeah- kirby. Never seem to have played one of them.

I probably could include guitar hero as well but I am well aware of my rhythmically challenged status so I figured I would just skip the lot.

The mana series I have just about played through although I would struggle if you asked me to recount the plot and some of the more subtle aspects of gameplay without a 5 minute go on the games.

Re console wars I somehow missed all this back when I was small. [rose tinted spectacles]Guess games were just games back in the day[/rose tinted spectacles]


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 3, 2011)

After the Kirby conversation in IRC I thought about this and decided to bump it.

Add in
Spyro
Command & Conquer
Mainline Dynasty Warriors
And several more I have yet to think of.

So far from that list I have crossed off a grand total of 0 games.

[/just enough work to avoid this being a bump]


----------



## SimianSegue (Aug 4, 2011)

Final Fantasy. I tried it and I just didn't see all the hype. Sorry, FF fans, I wanted to love it but I just couldn't.
Metal Gear Solid, I honestly never really tried this one.
Ninja Gaiden, afraid it's too hard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Monkey Island, this one really bored me. To death, bro.
That's all I can think of right now. I'll tell ya if I think of any more.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 4, 2011)

i never played Golden Sun, Halo or Fable.. also any Zelda past the SNES era >


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 4, 2011)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> As the topic title says- earlier this morning was the usual couple of times a year scan the top games for a system/all time lists to see if there is something I felt like playing (either replaying or had missed out on) and despite having done this several times now there are still loads of games so I thought some discussion on the supposedly legendary games or franchises you have not played for whatever reason would be good here.
> Feel free also to include games you started and did not get far in or indeed games you picked up several years after the fact as it were. If you want you can include games you were only 5 years old at the time of release but that is perhaps not as relevant- some arcade classics aside (even if it was just a flash based knockoff it is damn near mandatory to have played most of the early arcade games).
> 
> If you want to make a list do so, make a list with justifications do so and if you simple want to pull someone up on something (try and keep it civil) do so and equally many of these games are standards for their genre so if you have a suggestion for another title to play do that as well.
> ...



i spat my drink out after reading that list, scandalous! crazy man. 0_0


----------



## Balee56 (Aug 4, 2011)

GTA4 - Boring,isn't as fun as San Andreas
FF7 - Overhyped,got bored at disk 2
FFX-2 - Fetch quest game,with rpg elements
FF12 - The battle system sucks
Metal Gear Solid 3 - MGS 1 and 2 are better
Silent Hill/RE0,1,2,3,CV/Fatal Frame - I'm bad at survival horror games
Gears of War - Boring,bland
Fallout 1+2 - I'd like to play them,but they're too hard for me
Persona 4 - Can't go further then Void Quest,because I'm underleveld
Halo - Overhyped,boring
Portal 2 - Not yet started it
Kirby Super Star Ultra - Can't beat the True Arena
Shadow the Hedgehog - DAMN
Marvel vs Capcom 3 - I only haz Wii as a current-gen console
Dragon Age Origins - I need to finish it,but Pokemon White distracted me


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 4, 2011)

Never played any of them mindless shooter clones [COD, Halo, GoW, what have you].


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 4, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Never played any of them mindless shooter clones [COD, Halo, GoW, what have you].



You accidentally put Halo in that list.


----------



## Rayder (Aug 4, 2011)

Most games in the FPS genre have not been played by me.  I don't care for FPS games since the days of Doom 1+2 and the original Duke Nukem.  I don't know, the idea of staring down the barrel of a gun, blasting everything that moves is not appealing to me.  I did play Moon and the Dementium series on DS though.

Never cared to play any MMO's or other online-only games either.

But probably the most "legendary" franchise I've never played are the Pokemon games.  I wasn't really into Nintendo for many years, I played a little in the 8 and 16bit days at my friend's house, but never owned a Ninty anything until the GBA SP, which I only got about a year before the DS came out.  I tried one of the Pokemon games to see what it was all about and why people seemed to love it so much.  I don't remember which one it was.....one of them on GBA.....but I played it for about 2 hours, trying to give it a chance and just couldn't tolerate it.  I haven't bothered with Pokemon since.

Mario games.....I classically hate Mario games.  The last one I ever played a lot was Donkey Kong in the arcades in the early 80's.  Then there was one on some old 8bit (non-Ninty) console...the original Mario Bros.  THIS ONE. that I played back then. I swear is was like on the ColecoVision or Intellivision or Bally Astrocade or something like that....but I see no evidence to support that.  But that's about it.

There are many popular Nintendo franchise games that people seem to love that I just can't stand.  Just can't tolerate all that cuteness I guess.


----------



## Smuff (Aug 4, 2011)

Never played Metal Gear Solid, Final Fantasy, Crash Bandicoot, Silent Hill or Tekken 
Discuss.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 4, 2011)

SmuffTheMagicDragon said:
			
		

> Never played Metal Gear Solid, Final Fantasy, Crash Bandicoot, Silent Hill or Tekken
> Discuss.


You're deprived.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 4, 2011)

SmuffTheMagicDragon said:
			
		

> Never played Metal Gear Solid, Final Fantasy, Crash Bandicoot, Silent Hill or Tekken
> Discuss.



You're not missing much.
MGS never kept my interest, most FF games are subpar, Crash Bandicoot is fucking awesome (PS1 games exclusively), Silent Hill sucks, Tekken is crap compared to several other fighters.




I haven't played Xenogears.
That's about it. I've tried basically any big name series or games.


----------



## Devante (Aug 5, 2011)

FAST, I have actually been going through the last year trying to catch up on games I've not yet played rather than new games.

I've finished some franchises, notably Parasite Eve and Clock Tower and Zone of the Enders.

Some games I plan on playing in near future: Valkyrie Profile 2, Earthbound series, any Front Mission game (playing the 2D sidescroller one on SNES now - exactly like Cybernator), keep trying and then quiting Shadowrun on SNES and Star Ocean games (sooooo boring but must beat it!).


----------



## Raiser (Aug 6, 2011)

Yikes.. well I have slightly touched on these, but never really did much:
- Half-Life
- Metal Gear Solid
- Metroid
- Like FAST, most Zelda games

And I have never played any of:
- BioShock
- Castlevania
- Little Big Planet
- Mother / Earthbound
- Sonic The Hedgehog
- Uncharted

I'm sure there are many more, but those are the ones that immediately come to mind.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 6, 2011)

Kirby - I've barely played any of them. Just 1 or 2 of them really.
MGS - I've played one of them (I cannot remember which for the life of me) but I never got into the series.
Mario Kart - Played 64, and that's it. I ignored the rest.
Crash Bandicoot - I played the one on the PS2, and I hated it.
Spyro - Same as above.
Street Fighter - Sue me.
Duke Nukem - Tried 3D, and I thought it was nice as a shooter, but it had a plot that was incredibly full of itself so I got around halfway and stopped.
Sonic - I played the original and Sonic Rush. Never played anymore after that.
Dr. Mario - Sue me.
Persona - I played 3, and that was it. Sue me.
Final Fantasy XIII - I've been wanting to play it since forever, haven't had the chance to yet. Played all the others though.
Starcraft - Sue me.
Farmville - I've been told it's quite good?
World of Warcraft - Just....


----------



## shyam513 (Aug 6, 2011)

Never played:

Final Fantasy Xiii - wanted to for ages, don't have a console.
Ocarina of time - ARGH, same problem.
Metal Gear Solid - doesn't really interest me
Kirby - same as above


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 6, 2011)

kingdom hearts - sorry, the last game I enjoyed with mickey mouse in it was Castle of Illusion...

half-life...for real...never played it...I had the orange box for xbox 360 and gave it away after I finished portal like 5 times...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 11, 2012)

i have been registered with this site for 3 years, decided to say hello with this Post lol

*the games i have played but not finished and deeply regret i didnt finish yet:*
SNES:
*Final fantsy 6* (lost game save twice, 30 hour gameplay, i think after the town burned)
*Mario RPG* i keep loosing my game saves....
Xbox360:
*Half Life Episode 1* (i finished the Jet Ski escape part and now driving with a mini 4 weel car, i get motion Sikness from this game, its the only reason i didnt complete it until now)
*Lost Odessey* (stuck at last boss, very hard, i leveled up too fast and didnt show up Prepared...)
PSX / PS2:
*Final Fantasy 9* lost save in disc 4, i think i was Collecting some Medals, will replay it soon
*Tomb raider* Series (Played all of them and never finished anything, always got stuck in a puzzle and lost interest)
*Shadow Hearts* i lost interest half way in 1 and want to finish it to play 2 and 3
*Odin Sphere *(boss fights are Haaaard)
*Castlevania Lament of innocence* (lost memory card, only played first 3 levels and want to finish it)
*Devil May cry 3* (finished 1,2,4, 3 was just too damn hard)
GBA / NDS:
*Boktai 1,2*
*Lunar Knights*
*Ghost Trick *(must Find time to Play it)
*Zelda Minish Cap* (losing my saves, and too lazy to finish it)
*zelda oracle of Seasons/Ages* (own both and got stuck in some dongeon, will try and finish them)
*Pheonix Wreight 2,3,4* (must find time to play them)
Game Cube / Wii:
*Killer 7* ( i love it but i find it a little too repetetive)
*Eternal Darkness* (very hard and confusing gameplay)
*Pandoras Tower* (stuck in last floor)
*Zelda Skyward Sword* ( reached the 4th temple after i gained the sword and stop playing after i found out that i have to go back to every temple and recharge the Sword, i have played and Adored every Legend of Zelda Game, but this is a Disgrace to all of them, the Dongeons are boring and the play mechanics are hard and very Limited...i simply Lost interest)

*Games i have never played but wish to have time to do so:*
PC:
*Blade Runner* ( i never had time to play it, i hope i have time soon, i love point and Click games)
*Diablo 2* i have 4 level 60 characters in diablo 3, and never experienced Diablo games before.....
*Myst 2,3*,and all sequels) (just finished myst 1 on 3DO when it was released and was Blown away, still have to play all other sequels)
*Half life episode 2*
PSX / PS2:
*Suikoden* 2,3,4,5 never had time and want  to play them all
*Wild Arms* 3,4,5
*Legacy of Kain Defiance* (will not play it before finishing soul Reaver 2 and Blood omen 2)
*Soul Reaver 2* (didnt have time to even check it out, i finished soul reaver psx1 + legacy of cain ps1)
*Jack and daxter 2,3* (finished first one, found 2 and 3 so hard and confusing at times)
*Xenosaga* *1,2,3* (played 20+ hours in 1, controlls were bad in2, didnt play 3 and regret i didnt)
*Nightmare before christmas* ps2 (it plays allot like Devil may cry, didnt have time to check it out)



*Games i played and found them to be legendary and a must play:*
PC:
*Full Thruttle*
*Grim fundango*
*Civilization 3*
*Age of Mythology+ Titan expansion*
*Monkey island series* (especially part 3 the curse of monkey island)
PSX / PS2:
*Kingdom Hearts 2 (Birth By Sleep complements it)*
*Final Fantasy 10*
*Shadow of the Colossus*
Xbox360/PS3:
*Assassins Creed II*
*Darksiders*
*Uncharted 3 *(very satisfying it just added to my love of uncharted 2, its everything Tomb raider and indiana jones could'nt and didnt do right in all of their games combined)
*Mass Effect 2* (very emotional and engaging, Mass effect 3 extended ending ended it well)
*Super Metroid*
*Castlevania: Symphony of the Night* (psn-xbla or psx)
*Portal 1,2 (must be experienced)*
Wii: + (Virtual Console)
*Zelda: Link to The Past*
*Zelda: Ocarinca of Time *(or 3ds version)
*Zelda: Twilight Princess*
*The last Story* (i had allot of fun out of this one)
*Xenoblade *(last rpg that will Remind you why you loved them in the first place)
PSX:
*Xenogears* (the Mother of All RPG's, no words can Describe the depth and immersion this game Brings, especially for those who love Mecha and Sci-fi)

*Games i am Looking forward to and will finish them no matter how bad they are:*
3DS:
*Kingdom Hearts 3D*
xbox360:
*Assassins Creed III*
*Borderlands 2*
*Darksiders II*
*Bioshock infinite*
*DMC (Devil may Cry Reboot)*
ps3:
*Zone of The Enders HD Collection *(i finished the originals when they were released, i must play them in HD!)
*Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance*
*Final Fantasy Versus 13*
*The Last of Us*
*The Last Guardian* (if it sees the Light of Day)


----------



## Gahars (Jul 11, 2012)

Pretty much any MOBA, MMO, or RTS. I play entirely on consoles, and these types of games tend to stick to the PC.


----------



## 1234turtles (Jul 11, 2012)

MGS
Mass effect


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 11, 2012)

Should be moved to general gaming discussion me think.

To continue my list of untouched games :

- Never played any pokemon beside the first dungeon explorer on ds which was quite poor. I am under the idea it's a kid game (as im 32) so not my audience or so i guess.

- Mass Effect series, though i own the 1 & 2 as well as the whole Dragon Age series. Just played and loved KOTOR so i will definitely play those sometime later.

- Any CoD game : too expensive for me every year one of those, for a short campaign and multiplayer competitive gaming i couldn't care less. Same for Halo, Gears of War not having an Xbox anyway.

- Fallout, elder scrolls : own them on my steam but someday.. 

Ps : wow, Cyan what a backlog!! and i thought mine was freaky ^^


----------



## DS1 (Jul 11, 2012)

To be honest, I had to look through other people's lists to find things that I haven't at least tried. I will at least make an effort to borrow a system or play at a friend's house anything for a system I don't have that gets enough hype.

Never Played:
1. Gears of War - never got a chance to play it, mainly because I never knew anyone who had one of the games. Heard the first one was good?
2. Forza - My friend has a few of these, but his wheel broke before I got a chance to try it! Never bothered though, because any time I'm at his house and the 360 is hooked up, I'm playing import tuner challenge, haahah.
3. World of Warcraft - Doubt my PC could run it, and I'm not big into pay-to-play
4. F-Zero - I have no idea, it just escaped me at every possible turn. I wasn't into 'futuristic' games as a kid, so that was part of it.
5. Demon's Souls - Don't know anybody who has it, though I want to try it pretty bad.
6. Any number of PC 'sci-fi' games (Riddick, Deus Ex, Bioshock, System Shock, etc.) - I would go out of my way to avoid these as a kid. Now some of them are just too old and I skip over them when they're on sale at GOG. Some day I might try them out..
7. Ico - A bit rare by the time I found out it was supposed to be good, plus everyone described it as 'puzzles!!" which does not interest me in the slightest. Though after playing SotC I'm mildly interested.
8. Dragon Age - Wasn't too interested in 'KOTOR and Jade Empire meet Tolkien', but a recent review made me want to try it. Computer can't run it though.
9. Command and Conquer - I have seen people play this, but I'm not sure I've ever played it myself.
10. Wild Arms - Someone who I have massive respect for (our taste in gaming is pretty similar) loves this series. It's his favorite, I believe. Yet I haven't tried a single one! Shame on me!
11. Many platformers (Spiro, Jak and Daxter, Rayman, etc.) - I honestly don't know. Never seemed like my type of thing, even when they were recommended to me. I don't feel like I'm missing anything either, though if someone forced me to play I wouldn't be like, "NOOOO!!!"

And now more to FAST's original intent (I think?), when I do try a 'legendary' series, I keep an open mind and try to push on to the end, even if I don't like the game. Most games deserve a fair shake, as much tolerance as time will allow... but then there are those I cannot appreciate, even on a basic level. And this isn't, "trash crap that people love!" day, either. I absolutely can't stand the Zelda games, but I at least understand why a lot of people love them. Not so much for these games...
And please, I don't want anyone to be offended. My favorite game series is a car racing RPG that would bore most people to tears (in fact, it HAS bored some people to tears...), I don't expect anyone else to share the same tastes.

1. Half-Life - ughh, seeing as I have friends who love this game to death, I've tried countless times to get into it. No can do. Every 'puzzle' is the same tired crap I've suffered through 20 other FPS games, and no I don't care if HL was the first to do it.
2. God of War - Struck me as a really boring DMC clone. Upon clearing the second level (somehow without falling asleep?) all of my friends agreed. I can understand wanting to slaughter giant monsters in cool QTE scenes, but not so much mashing buttons for an hour before-hand just to get to that point. At least not when I can just play DMC, which has well-crafted gameplay (well, the 3rd and 4th at least).
3. SaGa Frontier - I freaking love SaGa 1-3, some of my favorite games of all time (for nostalgic reasons and otherwise), but the Frontier series could not grab me - which is a dang shame, because it has a fanbase that seems really cool! I've tried both a few times, but always got turned off after an hour or two.
4. Star Ocean - Struck me as generic even though I liked the semi-sci-fi settings, and as with any other JRPG, if I feel it's generic after a solid 5 hours, I drop it before it steals any more of my life.
5. Luminous Arc - Horrendous gameplay, awful story, characters so generic that it hurts. And people keep eating these up! If even one of those three elements were the slightest bit passable, I wouldn't even think twice to put this on the list.
6. Dragon Quest - I have friends that love the series, and the best thing they can say about them is that they are really long and take over your life. Pass!


This also makes me think about other possible lists, like, what games do you play for a while and love, but then get bored to death of (every Pokemon, every GTA), and what legendary series did you finally try out and end up enjoying (Duke Nukem, lol), and which did you try but not get blown away by (Viewtiful Joe, anything that people built up as 'OMG SO HARD!!!').


----------



## Cyan (Jul 12, 2012)

koimayeul said:


> Ps : wow, Cyan what a backlog!! and i thought mine was freaky ^^


I created it after seeing yours.
But I added really a lot of games (but still not all!), almost all that I ever played, borrowed, played at a friend's/family's house etc. (almost never rented, only borrowed).
I'm sure I forgot some of them.
I also added "whishlist", some are games I never played, other are games I don't own (yet).


Though, I have 70% of them not completed (mainly because a lot of them were only borrowed and played at someone else's home) and I don't have them anymore so I can't complete them anymore, while you have 70% of game "not started", at least you are focusing a few games at a time 
(You got my PM on backloggery?)




			
				DS1 said:
			
		

> car racing RPG


Is that from SquareSoft?
I remember seeing a Japanese Snes cartridge from squaresoft at a gaming convention, and the buyer told me it was a Car RPG game. (there were only one copy, so I bought another RPG instead (tengai Makyo zero), but it never worked fine as it had battery problem


----------



## DrOctapu (Jul 12, 2012)

Cyan said:


> DS1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently it's called Racing Lagoon for some reason.
Weird concept.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 12, 2012)

1: zelda skyward sw
i dont have motion plus 
2:inazuma eleven 3
its in japanese
3:gears of war 2( played the 3rd , somehow)
i simply didnt knew what game was , i played the 3rd , because everyone was talking about
4: any assasins creed
its boring
5okemon bw 2
the same as the 2nd
6: any dragon quest , except monsters j 1/2 and IX
didnt had time
7:any shooting game , except codmw3 and goldeneye for n64/ds/wii
its boring and my mother didnt liked i plaiyng those...
9:any shin megami T , except devil survivor 1/2
i dont have a ps2/ps1 or a psp


----------



## gameandmatch (Jul 12, 2012)

Gears of War
Mass Effect
Half Life


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 12, 2012)

Cyan said:


> koimayeul said:
> 
> 
> > Ps : wow, Cyan what a backlog!! and i thought mine was freaky ^^
> ...



Sorry did not get any Pm from you there, just send it through here? 

For my wishlist i use the other website on my sig, it has a nice design somehow like GoG shelves. http://darkadia.com/...mayeul/wishlist

I only put on my collection games i own, list would be crazy with all i pirated at the time lol.. Even skip all i re-sold, like Genesis (Decap Attack, Sonic, Streets of Rage..), Nes (Megaman 2, Zelda 2, Battle of Olympus, Blue Shadow..), Snes (Secret of Mana, Mario World 4 and Kart, Street Fighter 2, a copy of Zelda III i had from Christmas a "friend" stole me pretending it burnt along with his house lol..), CPC 6128 (Bloodwych, Ishar, Hero's quest, Captain Blood.. Rick Dangerous).
But it's past and done now, enough money to afford building my own collection and no more moral/legal blur. Remain real few movies and Tv series i pirate (Dexter, Desperate Housewives), that i'm still not rich enough.. Sorry Law. 

Yes i try to pick a few at a time and stick to it, or i will never sort that mess out haha.. Just finished the whole Legacy of Kain franchise again, and first time KOTOR.. Now a replay of Deus Ex i managed to apply all the graphic mods and even a french subtitle patch, whoohoo.. But my eye is on... More backlog, with Steam Summer sale incoming, ahhh!! That "seal" meme is getting on my nerves BTW lol.. I do plan and hope to get 3/4 of that wishlist to my collection with my 100 euro budget >


----------



## Terenigma (Jul 12, 2012)

Specific games there is clearly so many that could be named so im not going to waste time listing them, i will however list the series of games iv never played.

- Never played any of the f-zero games
- Never played any of the broken sword games
- Never played any of the mass effect games
- Prehaps most shocking of all, i have never played any of the half-life games


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jul 15, 2012)

Never played Assassin's Creed games cause I thought dey looked liek fagt


----------



## xgambit (Jul 26, 2012)

If it's a good game I have played it. I won't play Mass Effect, or Assassin's Creed, or a lot of other 'acclaimed' franchises because they evidently couldn't escape the sewer systems of the developers mind and all the needless adult content on the way to the market; any Elder Scrolls past III, modern FPS and a whole load of others. Also haven't played Suikodens, Valkyria X, or the billion-odd jRPGs, never finished a Final Fantasy game, though I want to, and will never play any Bl*****d game except maybe Warcraft III. Since those aren't worth talking about except by way of warning, I have never played any good franchises barring the jRPGs and such. I mean to play them eventually though.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Jul 27, 2012)

-Fire emblem
-Golden Sun
-Persona
-Max Payne
-F-Zero
-Shenmue
-Metal Gear Solid
-Chrono Trigger
-Smash bros. (none of 'em)
-Pikmin
-Panzer dragoon (though i really want to play 'em)
-Megaman Legends/Dash
-Pokemon
-Paper Mario


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 27, 2012)

xgambit said:


> If it's a good game I have played it. I won't play Mass Effect, or Assassin's Creed, or a lot of other 'acclaimed' franchises because they evidently couldn't escape the sewer systems of the developers mind and all the needless adult content on the way to the market; any Elder Scrolls past III, modern FPS and a whole load of others. Also haven't played Suikodens, Valkyria X, or the billion-odd jRPGs, never finished a Final Fantasy game, though I want to, and will never play any Bl*****d game except maybe Warcraft III. Since those aren't worth talking about except by way of warning, I have never played any good franchises barring the jRPGs and such. I mean to play them eventually though.



>Says he's played every good game
>Refuses to play Mass Effect, Assassin's Creed, the last two Elder Scrolls games, any "modern" FPS, and a billion JRPGs.

Lol.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 29, 2012)

xgambit said:


> I won't play Mass Effect, or Assassin's Creed, or a lot of other 'acclaimed' franchises because they evidently couldn't escape the sewer systems of the developers mind and all the needless adult content on the way to the market



Admittedly I have not played beyond the first Mass Effect and the second Assassin's Creed but assuming you did not mean actual sewer levels* I do not follow; there is nothing there in those games that would not be in a mid rated film** or something broadcast later in the evening for broadcast TV and worse is seen in just about every police procedural program on TV.

*the closest mass effect 1 got to a sewer level for me probably ended up being my favourite level save perhaps the moon level which I did somewhat under levelled.

**possible exception for even though it is well justified within the context of the story is Assassin's creed sees you attack/kill a few religious leaders which might fall under some censorship somewhere.


----------



## DS1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Cyan said:


> koimayeul said:
> 
> 
> > Ps : wow, Cyan what a backlog!! and i thought mine was freaky ^^
> ...



I was referring to Genki's games (Tokyo Xtreme Racer series, Kaidou Battle series, C1-Grand Prix, etc.)



DrOctapu said:


> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> > DS1 said:
> ...



The concept isn't weird, it's just innovative. The STORY of that game is weird though. Like, weird beyond words. Awesome soundtrack though.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 29, 2012)

Starting out I'm going to put my list in a spoiler. I plan to do alot of explaining for the games I haven't or have just lightly played. So This will be a large post.



Spoiler



Final fantasy 1,2,5,6 - The first 3 here I could honestly not care very much for. When I first went in the games just did not seem all that great after 3 hours of play. Which is what I give RPGs to pull me in. 6 however I hate that I haven't touched it much. It is literally on my PSPgo, waiting to be played and I just haven't given it the time of day.

Sly 2: band of thieves - This is another one where I started playing an lost interest in, right at the start of world 3. This sly game was the beginning of the hub world system where all missions would take place. Instead of being used to get to levels like sly 1 it was pretty much the entire level with only something different at the end. Making the little note bottles even more tedious to find in my opinion. Sly 3 fixed this thankfully finding a nice balance between hub game play and level.

Tales of Vesperia - After Abyss left such a bad taste in my mouth this game just didn't seem to go over well. I kept thinking somewhere along the line it would just go dumb. An from what I know the 360 version can go that way due to things removed. The stigma Abyss game has been pretty much left on all tales games that come out, making me play them in the original japanese for game play sake alone. Graces F might change this though.

Valkyria chronicles - Another short thign I played, back when I had it the PS3 in the house was something I couldn't really touch. Couple that with a father that spoiled the game for me and my interest died. I picked up 2 though but with how painfully slow and dull it is. It might get dropped as well.

Xenosaga - Fuck this series, and fuck its fans. This isn't some grand tale in space, this series isn't some fantastic RPG. It is a painfully slow story with extremely dense characters. The battle system does not help much either not mixing it up at all and being strangely slow for a turn based game. An just as I was getting into the groove of things for it? I play one of the mini games, a fast paced robot shooter that felt like they spent more time on it than the actual games.

Star ocean 1 - dunno why I can't get into this, I like 2 and till the end of time though.

Star ocean 4 - What is with the controls in this game!? Running feels so weird and targeting enemies is something impossible to do! I checked the manual, I checked the tutorial.  I could not figure out how targeting worked DX. I plan to pick up the PS3 version later to try again though.

Rune factory - I liked tides better. The other games just don't have an environment to get into =(

Eternal darkness - No idea on this one x.x

Half life series - This is a series I've just had a bad experience with time and time again. All based on my mistake to play the console versions first. I ran into glitches of all kinds, clipping, areas no loading, AI loops, you name it I had it happen in my attempts with this series.

Lufia - Never got the chance u.u

Megaman Zero 2 and 4 - I started both of these but the games broke and deleted my saves before I finished them. I was just far enough in the games to to not want to start over.

The legend of zelda majora's mask - T^T every time I start this thing my data or game just poofs, first time Computer poofed. second time the wii got fried. third time the cart froze and my saves poofed. fourth time hardware failure x.x it pretty much just repeats like that.

The legend of zelda skyward sword - This game, is not a zelda game. It is a good game I'll give it that. A good zelda game though? hell no, it has been stripped completely of exploration elements, it is a linear track more than spirit tracks was, it is a puzzle filled mess, the bosses besides the last few are just plain horrible, and the combat though awesome is very very repetitive making the awesome wane very quickly. I will finish it one day, but that will be a slow and painful day. One where I'm board out of my eye sockets, to the point where listening to bad pop music from the radio won't even bring me the jollies
.
Elder scrolls -  These games to me lack focus, which is something I like in a game. Sure you have the main story to finish, but at the same time you have a bajillion other quest that are just as long if not longer than the main story.

Anything rockstar - same as the elder scrolls games. They do have a few things of interest though.

Pulseman - this game has a problem with my wii, it simple with lag to hell and back on 5 frames in a single spot. Making it unplayable, and a waste of wii points T^T.

CoD games - These FPS do actually give me a head ache. Halo, metroid prime, desu ex all are fine, just CoD for some reason makes my head hurt.

Uncharted 2 - Why was this made? In my first running through this game here is what I encountered in the tutorial section no less. On starting the game I was treated to hanging from a train, so I start climbing, well as I climb my character's hands refuse to grab a certain pipe leading me to fall to my death, this happened 4 times till I finally grabbed it. After grabbing it I went along my way and eventually entered the train. In this segment they want you to hop from chair to chair. This part however was never tested I think, as while climbing this monstrosity I clipped through chairs like no bodies business. Falling and falling my rage peaking each time. Finally though I make it to the top, my treat for this? The camera pointing the wrong way, letting me jump into a pit. On re-spawn it pointed the right way though letting me progress into the flash back bit. While going through this bit I made a strange jump to hit a switch actually flying to the door from it. As if the wall was hugging me saying "no you can't fall"  So it was a time a error helped me, sadly the only time as right after that came a sneaking section. Here the game expected you to sneak up on a guy via a ledge and pull him off. Here though it doesn't tell you this, I had no idea you could do it. So I failed over and over and over, With after that bit being? The tutorial on how to pull people off a ledge and kill them. By that time I wanted to take the game and do what I did to tales of the abyss, and burn the shit out of it. I've been thinking over trying golden abyss though -.-

Valkyrie profile - This is a series I really wish didn't skip me by  I rented the 2nd one back when block buster was still a thing and loved it immensely. I so want to pick up the first one but it isn't on PSN, sony why you no want me to give you my money D:

The DS Kingdom hearts games - pure trash, the other games I can have fun with though.

Folklore - I WILL RECTIFY THIS!!!

Silent hill - I played Shattered memories and liked it. I played an hour of 2 and just couldn't get into it. One problem this is though is that I played the PC version of 2 which has a broken flash light. I was able to work up plenty far even with that, but still proper textures would have probably held my interest longer. On that note I played both the wii and PSP version of shattered memories. Is it just me or does running through a door cause the frame rate to shit a ball and chain?

Kawata Shoujo - if I ever get a pocket PC gaming system I will knock this out. Visual novels to me are always easier on the go

MIschief makers - I don't like plugging in my N64 >.<

Xenogears - someone jacked the memory card that had the save for this T^T

One piece unlimited whatever - fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff-one day.

Pokemon gen 4 - The gen 3 games really left a bad feeling with me. Sure I can get off to mawile. Sure I can go back and play the games just fine. Gen 4 though? Gen 3 killed interest in them what with being one region, having less to do than the games before them, and so on. Gen 5 while not giving an entire region to explore made it a little more interesting with a story, and locking off areas, pokes, and even having an after story to play through.

Dillon's rolling western - my 3DS doesn't see much use since I got my vita. This will change soon thoguh

Sakura samurai - same

Magical whip - same, and pretty much anything else I got that is DSi or 3DS eshop >_>

Hotel dusk - both carts I got of this borked 

Time hollow - Really something that would have worked better on television. From how far I got in it I could see the future and everything :V

CAstle crashers - something I want to play with friends that never want to play it

Super monkey ball - same

Bomberman 64: the second attack - I want to try this sooooo bad. it was something I saw in daycare back in the day, and it instantly had my interest.

Wild arms - just never came across this series but with 2 entries. 3 which I found to be nice, and XF. Which is a horrible excuse for a PSP game.

Shenmue - because dreamcast :V

Dragon quest - up until 8 I passed this series by. The first person perspective like in CoD for some reason gave me a head ache, so many times I just passed it by.  Then Roo from the clan of the grey wold suggested 8, I picked it up and now the rest of the series has my interest. Just not any of the games with enemies layered on a black background. That seems to be what gives me the head aches in the dragon quest games.

Kirby and the amazing mirror - I have a pirate cart -_- really hate that fact and it effects me actually playing it.

Tales of Phantasia - This is a similar problem to majora's mask. Some how my save data just keeps leaving me. Which is a shame because I usually get very far in both games before it does. 

Lunar - I made the horrible mistake of starting this series with dragon song, which killed all interest I had with the other ones.

Threads of fate - Just could never get into it. The game itself has not aged well in my opinion

Castlevania - the metroid kind ones at least, I liked castlevania back when it was level by level. To me that was just simple, and castlevania never seemed to need to be more than that. The newer entries (not lords of shadows) just all seem like the same game to me with new coats of paint.


----------



## pubert09 (Jul 29, 2012)

arogance1 said:


> I have spent countless hours on playing Heroes of Might and Magic 2, and more recently 5.
> Also, what about Civilziation style games? Age of Empires 3?
> 
> On the DS, try Monster Tale, or Radiant Historia, although my favourite game on this console will always be Contact


Heroes 2 is so hard for me! I hardly ever win! I prefer Heroes 3

I would have to say any FPS that is considered legendary. I hate FPS's so much.


----------



## arogance1 (Jul 30, 2012)

I just rediscovered Breath of Fire 4, playing it on FPSe on my HTC One X.
I'm finding it more fun than FF7 this time round


----------



## xgambit (Aug 3, 2012)

FAST6191 said:


> xgambit said:
> 
> 
> > I won't play Mass Effect, or Assassin's Creed, or a lot of other 'acclaimed' franchises because they evidently couldn't escape the sewer systems of the developers mind and all the needless adult content on the way to the market
> ...


I looked at the ESRB rating, and of course it tells you everything that ever shows up in the game, what their dog wore for the last five years, and it detailed some no-nos. I don't remember which episode, but both had some stuff that was just filth. I know for a fact that there were some red flag items. Personally I don't like the ESRB board, I think they are getting too nosey, though I appreciate the fact that they have exposed the adult content. In case you need further clarification, there was stuff in there that is characteristic of porn. So therefore, it is adult filth. That's not my only problem, I am one of those rare people that still gets sick when they see beyond a small amount of blood. Not sick, maybe, but it starts to get to me. And so on.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 4, 2012)

xgambit said:


> i refuse to play those games because they make guys post female icons, or else turn them into something equally bad. If you are in fact a female, I can hardly believe you would defend such disrespect to your own kind, but that's what I dislike about adult material in the first place, among others. So it doesn't surprise me that you snicker about it, and that, again, proves my point and justifies my view.



Are you trying to say Mass Effect is somehow disrespectful to female characters? Because if you are you're absolutely fucking wrong. You can play the entire game as a female character for Christ's sake.

If you want adult material go play The Witcher 2. Mass Effect is nothing.


----------



## emigre (Aug 4, 2012)

I think xgambit would have a cardiac arrest if he spent five minutes on my pr0n folder.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 4, 2012)

emigre said:


> I think xgambit would have a cardiac arrest if he spent five minutes on my pr0n folder.



I think he'd shit bricks if he saw a R-rated movie from the looks of it. I mean c'mon, it's a single sex scene and that's "too adult"?


----------



## Gahars (Aug 4, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > I think xgambit would have a cardiac arrest if he spent five minutes on my pr0n folder.
> ...



Even calling it _that_ is a bit generous.

Plus, you know, the scene isn't about something "filthy" like titillation at all (unless you deem two consenting adults consummating their relationship to be filth, that is).


----------



## demonkadar (Aug 6, 2012)

I have never played most of the major xbox series such as :
Gears of War
Fable
Halo

Other than that I have given most of the series at least one chance.


----------



## xgambit (Aug 13, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> xgambit said:
> 
> 
> > i refuse to play those games because they make guys post female icons, or else turn them into something equally bad. If you are in fact a female, I can hardly believe you would defend such disrespect to your own kind, but that's what I dislike about adult material in the first place, among others. So it doesn't surprise me that you snicker about it, and that, again, proves my point and justifies my view.
> ...


I won't because I read the rating. I just said that. Neither of them are good. You don't find it offensive, I do. I'm not letting filth into my mind. I don't know why you would. That stuff rots your brain and makes you into the type of person that speaks in profanity among other things. Therefore they are not good games. Why do you justify that stuff? Anything that dumbs you like that is bad. That should be obvious. And I also don't know why you are getting so angry about it and using profanity. That's hardly necessary, I just stated what the game had and how it was bad and I wouldn't play it. I can't understand how that is something you take offense to. And as to this about females and such, it is demeaning to them when it gets lewd. I'm not going into more detail, the ratings are quite explicit.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 13, 2012)

xgambit said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > xgambit said:
> ...


That was a sarcastic like btw.

Mostly because you're assuming that playing these games will turn us into utter morons, which isn't the case.
But that's okay. And funny as hell


----------



## Vampire Lied (Aug 13, 2012)

@[member='xgambit']: I applaud your stance on consuming as little offensive material as possible. That is a bold stance to take in a world where (at least in the USA) perversity, foul language, extreme violence have become too commonplace and pretty much socially acceptable for small children to partake in. I can't tell you how many times I've been cussed out by children over xbox live. That being said, once the veil has been removed from your eyes and you're out in the real world, there's no escape from being exposed to these things you're so adamant about avoiding.
As for myself, I choose to go in the opposite direction. I don't consume pron for the same reason others do. Anything deemed pornographic that I watch is only going toward my main goal, which is to find the one thing I cannot endure seeing. Splatter movies, games with "mature content" or worse, serial killers, torture, blah blah. I'm not totally desensitized, but I'm still on the hunt for a movie or some type of video or other media that i just can't sit through. To each their own, and you should be proud to be against such things. (personally, I'm against children viewing/witnessing such things)

BACK ON TOPIC : I guess some ppl consider Uncharted to be one of those "awesome you must play it" series. I have yet to play one. Never had too much interest though it does look like it may be fun. If i ever give it a try, i'll have to play the whole series. I can't play a game heavy on story without playing the entire series.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 14, 2012)

xgambit said:


> I won't because I read the rating. I just said that. Neither of them are good. You don't find it offensive, I do. I'm not letting filth into my mind. I don't know why you would. That stuff rots your brain and makes you into the type of person that speaks in profanity among other things. Therefore they are not good games. Why do you justify that stuff? Anything that dumbs you like that is bad. That should be obvious. And I also don't know why you are getting so angry about it and using profanity. That's hardly necessary, I just stated what the game had and how it was bad and I wouldn't play it. I can't understand how that is something you take offense to. And as to this about females and such, it is demeaning to them when it gets lewd. I'm not going into more detail, the ratings are quite explicit.



Sex with the foundation of a developed, emotional relationship is flith? Lord son, your love life is gonna be taking a beating.

Also your reasoning is terrible. If you're really going to be so flabbergasted by profanity on the internet then you're gonna have a bad time. A fucking bad, shitty ass time.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 14, 2012)

xgambit said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > xgambit said:
> ...



And please, won't somebody think of the children!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 14, 2012)

The game angry birds.  Fuck it.


----------



## xgambit (Aug 18, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> xgambit said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


That remains to be seen but the damage that is done is really worrisome when, in your case, you don't even think it's a problem. It is mind-altering, it is like a drug. That's never good. I really don't want to hear about justifications for either drugs or anything else detrimental like that, frankly I'm shocked that you, all of you so far, could be so brazen about it. You're worse than a bunch of crude adults. I can't believe I have to defend decency like that, and to your comment of comparatively becoming a moron, actions speak louder than words, and from the standpoint of someone who doesn't have anything to do with those influences, behavior of liscencious people IS quite moronic. There is no rhetoric, school grades, scores or intellectual accolades that can offset depravity. And, yes, crudity is depraved. Exercise a little common sense! Your reaction to that last statement is exactly why I warned you about the degenerative effects of that stuff, because you consider it sensible enough.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 18, 2012)

xgambit said:


> That remains to be seen but the damage that is done is really worrisome when, in your case, you don't even think it's a problem. It is mind-altering, it is like a drug. That's never good. I really don't want to hear about justifications for either drugs or anything else detrimental like that, frankly I'm shocked that you, all of you so far, could be so brazen about it. You're worse than a bunch of crude adults. I can't believe I have to defend decency like that, and to your comment of comparatively becoming a moron, actions speak louder than words, and from the standpoint of someone who doesn't have anything to do with those influences, behavior of liscencious people IS quite moronic. There is no rhetoric, school grades, scores or intellectual accolades that can offset depravity. And, yes, crudity is depraved. Exercise a little common sense! Your reaction to that last statement is exactly why I warned you about the degenerative effects of that stuff, because you consider it sensible enough.



Nice, nice.

BRB, going out in the streets attacking people because I played Oblivion.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 18, 2012)

xgambit said:


> There is no rhetoric, school grades, scores or intellectual accolades that can offset depravity. And, yes, crudity is depraved.


You called? Oh sorry, I thought you were talking to me. 

Anyway, can we stick to the topic at hand instead of 'debating' the relevance of ultra prudishness in the modern world.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 18, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> xgambit said:
> 
> 
> > That remains to be seen but the damage that is done is really worrisome when, in your case, you don't even think it's a problem. It is mind-altering, it is like a drug. That's never good. I really don't want to hear about justifications for either drugs or anything else detrimental like that, frankly I'm shocked that you, all of you so far, could be so brazen about it. You're worse than a bunch of crude adults. I can't believe I have to defend decency like that, and to your comment of comparatively becoming a moron, actions speak louder than words, and from the standpoint of someone who doesn't have anything to do with those influences, behavior of liscencious people IS quite moronic. There is no rhetoric, school grades, scores or intellectual accolades that can offset depravity. And, yes, crudity is depraved. Exercise a little common sense! Your reaction to that last statement is exactly why I warned you about the degenerative effects of that stuff, because you consider it sensible enough.
> ...



Sounds like a plan. I'd love to join you, but I just started listening to some of that newfangled rock and roll, and now I have the sudden urge to worship Satan and defile some virgins.


----------



## emigre (Aug 18, 2012)

xgambit reminds me of this scene of Father Ted:







If he doesn't want to play Mass Effect, AC or the like because of his own sense of decency than we should respect that. No matter how batshit his reasoning may be.  At the same time, I find his views of moral decay's relation to video games utterly moronic.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Aug 18, 2012)

xgambit said:


> snip


I can't say I disagree with you, although I don't agree with you either. The media sends out messages that aren't always moral, ethical, in favor of the progress of humanity, so on and so forth. However, it's not entirely the media's fault. It's human nature to want to do things that make us feel good, even if those things aren't moral. The media tells people that these things are okay, so the people like to listen to media. People don't like to be told that what they are doing is wrong, therefore, they like the media and don't like when people like you criticize them. The unfortunate truth is, no one is going to listen to you with the way that you are currently approaching the issue.

On a side note, you shouldn't refuse to play a game that is exceptionally good in many ways simply because of one fault. Just ignore the parts you don't like. That's what I do.

But seriously, I've never played any Tales Of games. I've been wanting to buy Tales of the Abyss for the 3DS but can't find it any stores. Is it any good?


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 18, 2012)

Bobbyloujo said:


> But seriously, I've never played any Tales Of games. I've been wanting to buy Tales of the Abyss for the 3DS but can't find it any stores. Is it any good?


It should last you around 80 hours. I'd say that it's a good game, but not similar to many JRPGs in terms of battle system.

Anyway, I can't think of many well regarded game series that I haven't played.
I did play Golden Sun, but I got bored of it after the third tower. (Bland story and stale characters, although the puzzles are good. I also hate the battle system.)
I haven't played a Tom Clancy game either. (Been thinking about getting Shadow Recon since I've heard that it's similar to Advance Wars.)
Never played a Warcraft or Diablo game either.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Aug 18, 2012)

I never played The legend of Zelda.......


----------



## TheNlightenedOne (Aug 18, 2012)

I never played Legend of Zelda or Metroid until last year.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 1, 2012)

the Shining series
Phantasy Star
YS
Dragon Quest
Xenosaga
Resident Evil (never finished a game.... I tried, but the controls just sucks)
Mother


----------



## DrOctapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Resident Evil, Metal Gear Solid, Sonic the Hedgehog (for more than a few minutes), and Commander Keen come to mind.


----------



## someonewhodied (Nov 2, 2012)

Metal Gear, Xenosaga, Donkey Kong, Phantasy Star


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 17, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> I sense most of this is going to be a SNES, wii and PS2/PS3 list despite having emulation or access to them during and at present.
> No order at all for this one.
> 
> 
> ...



Hello.

Over 8 Years passed now...

Has something changed on YOUR List ? Games you "never" played or got around it,played now ?

Thank you.


----------



## almmiron (Nov 18, 2019)

my "4play" list:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...TFpg5z0PajcqNFbGGIzO-Z1yqc/edit#gid=383283189


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2019)

almmiron said:


> my "4play" list:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...TFpg5z0PajcqNFbGGIzO-Z1yqc/edit#gid=383283189


Great list, thx.
(Would add Faxanadu)


----------



## James_ (Nov 18, 2019)

Final Fantasy
Metal Gear / Metal Gear Solid
Chrono Trigger
Pretty much almost all the games and franchises for PS2 - PS4
Goldeneye series
Chicken Shoot (yes, I plan to actually play this game someday)
Metroid Prime soon-to-be-quadrilogy
Most Dreamcast games
All Sega Saturn games
Fallout
Kid Icarus Uprising
Mother trilogy (planning to play through them someday)
Is E.T. for Atari 2600 considered a legendary game?
Contra
There's too many games I haven't played.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 18, 2019)

James_ said:


> Is E.T. for Atari 2600 considered a legendary game?



Of course !!


----------



## Hardline (Nov 18, 2019)

call of duty
gears of war
my older children like these games,but i NoNo (=


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 18, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Over 8 Years passed now...
> 
> ...



I guess I played a few minutes of Forza probably 3.
I started Mario Galaxy but then did not do much as I got distracted by my 360.
Call of Duty. Still have to do the earlier ones, didn't take the main series beyond modern warfare 2, do actually own the later ones (they were in bundles with things I wanted and as they only clocked £1 or so each I was not complaining) but they not fun to play really.
Splinter Cell. I think I did a few more (certainly did the simplified modern one), but the series itself kind of vanished around then.
Own a copy of the little big planets now, still not played them. Same for Uncharted. Same for Bioshock, but that was mostly what came with some humble bundles for games I did want.
Tried fire emblems but found them a pale imitation of other efforts in the same gameplay style.


----------

